

All we will ever have - ideamonk
http://al3x.net/2011/03/23/all-we-will-ever-have.html

======
Wolf_Larsen
"I found out that someone very close to me was diagnosed with pancreatic
cancer"

I'm sorry. This part of life sucks. I'm going to shoot from the hip and give
some insight. My apologies if it hurts.

Make sure you go see them, and show them some affection and share some laughs.

If they have a loving family and friends, someone or a few people will be
physically supporting them throughout their illness. Be mindful of those who
are giving them this support. They will experience their loved one decline
quickly. Give THEM support. Be wary of the person who holds it all together,
does the right thing, and then falls apart when their loved one dies. They
need company and friendship after it all.

Good luck, and may the sun shine on your backs.

\---

"Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
— Isaac Asimov

~~~
shasta
> Good luck, and may the sun shine on your backs.

But wear sunscreen

------
powerslave12r
Or to quote a crazy English band, 'All you touch and all you see, is all your
life will ever be.'

------
crosvenir
If you change "will" to "may" I'd agree wholeheartedly.

